# Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns 8:00PM CST WGN KUTP



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff9900"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.suns.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/pho_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(20 - 25) (10 - 12 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff9900">Phoenix Suns(30 - 16) (16 - 7 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.americawestarena.com/"><img src="http://www.cpphoenix.com/images/America_West.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.americawestarena.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">America West Arena</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Phoenix, AZ, February 4, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns 8:00PM CST WGN KUTP</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff9900; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_nash" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_steve_nash.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/steve_nash"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Steve Nash<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Santa Clara</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/raja_bell" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_raja_bell.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/raja_bell"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Raja Bell<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Florida International</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/boris_diaw" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_boris_diaw.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/boris_diaw"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Boris Diaw<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - France</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shawn_marion" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shawn_marion.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shawn_marion"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shawn Marion<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 7'' - UNLV</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kurt_thomas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kurt_thomas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kurt_thomas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kurt Thomas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - TCU</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff9900; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_house" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddie_house.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddie_house"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddie House<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 1'' - Arizona State</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_jones" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_james_jones.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/james_jones"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">James Jones<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 8'' - Miami (FL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/leandro_barbosa/" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_leandro_barbosa.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/leandro_barbosa/"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Leandro Barbosa<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Auburn</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pat_burke" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_pat_burke.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/pat_burke"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Pat Burke<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Auburn</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns 8:00PM CST WGN KUTP*

Feel free to use this as the game thread for tomorrow's game.

EDIT: Sorry, didnt' mean to call this the OFFICIAL game thread. That was a cut n paste error.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns 8:00PM CST WGN KUTP*

ah good job man you can call it official or whatever you want. oh yea, That is one weird looking shawn marion pic though he looks like an alien.

ps pat burke...heh heh heh


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns 8:00PM CST WGN KUTP*

I was gonna make a thread the day of it tomorrow. but it's cool.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Phoenix Suns 8:00PM CST WGN KUTP*

The game is on WGN? Sweet! I can actually see it.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Is Skita going to dress tonight?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> Is Skita going to dress tonight?



I think he did against the Celtics.


I doubt we'll him unless we blow the Bulls out of the game.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

SunsFan57 said:


> I think he did against the Celtics.
> 
> 
> I doubt we'll him unless we blow the Bulls out of the game.


Actually I think today is the first day he's available. Skita hadn't even practiced with the Suns until yesterday....


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Actually I think today is the first day he's available. Skita hadn't even practiced with the Suns until yesterday....



Well I saw his name in the boxscore.


So, he must of just been put there since hes part of the team.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It's funny how many Eastern teams feel they COULD beat us. Well, of course we are not unbeatable but we have the 4th best record in the league and we have beaten more WINNING record teams than losing record teams. I guess this doesn't say much.....

I went to several eastern teams' forums before the game and all of them think they have a good chance of beating us. They all say we are not THAT good.... I guess a blow out win doesn't mean much to them at all. lol They say our D sucks. Look at their D for god's sake. We are ranked one of the top defensive teams. We have no inside presences but we have steals and we make our opponents shoot less % than us. 


Having said that, great win home win. 


Oh, I did see Skita!!!!!!! He is tall and he doesn't appear to be that slow. He still seems like he needs time to adjust. He scored 2pt because somebody goal tended it. lol Oh well, hopefully Skita is the right guy we need in the playoff. We need more sizes man. Get the freaking rebound and draw some fouls! That's his goal. He is going to be 4/5 on this team and he knows it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

jibikao said:


> It's funny how many Eastern teams feel they COULD beat us. Well, of course we are not unbeatable but we have the 4th best record in the league and we have beaten more WINNING record teams than losing record teams. I guess this doesn't say much.....
> 
> I went to several eastern teams' forums before the game and all of them think they have a good chance of beating us. They all say we are not THAT good.... I guess a blow out win doesn't mean much to them at all. lol They say our D sucks. Look at their D for god's sake. We are ranked one of the top defensive teams. We have no inside presences but we have steals and we make our opponents shoot less % than us.
> 
> ...




well, when they think they have a chance and say we're not that good, more times than none they get a big dose of reality when we beat them or blow them out haha.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

A blow out win should teach them a lesson! Never underestimate Suns!


----------

